
Bezos Launches Earth Fund - kaboro
https://www.instagram.com/p/B8rWKFnnQ5c/
======
danso
Text of the post:

> _Today, I’m thrilled to announce I am launching the Bezos Earth Fund.⁣⁣⁣_
> ⁣⁣⁣

> _Climate change is the biggest threat to our planet. I want to work
> alongside others both to amplify known ways and to explore new ways of
> fighting the devastating impact of climate change on this planet we all
> share. This global initiative will fund scientists, activists, NGOs — any
> effort that offers a real possibility to help preserve and protect the
> natural world. We can save Earth. It’s going to take collective action from
> big companies, small companies, nation states, global organizations, and
> individuals._ ⁣ ⁣⁣⁣

> _I’m committing $10 billion to start and will begin issuing grants this
> summer. Earth is the one thing we all have in common — let’s protect it,
> together.⁣⁣⁣_

